# Después de que lanzara (Imperfect subjunctive)



## Dale123456

Hola chicos,

Can anybody explain why the imperfect subjunctive is used here for an action that has actually happened? i.e there is none of the usual subjunctive uncertainty or doubt about whether the action will ever take place.

Gracias 

"Pocas horas después de que ETA lanzara su último comunicado el sistema informático ya señaló al hombre que lo había leído."


----------



## obz

You will find this often in literature with "después de que", even though there is nothing unreal about the action.
I can't personally explain it well, as it seems to vary by author/speaker, but it's not uncommon to find written.

It would be interesting to hear the natives chime in, but as an English speaker, I have just accepted that it's common in literature and I don't question it, but I tend not to repeat it.


----------



## Dale123456

Thanks again obz for your kind help.


----------



## obz

Yeah, no prob, it's certainly one for the well spoken natives, but I have never heard a comprehensive concise explanation as to when where and why it is used in this way. When seemingly the indicative would work just as well.

I have heard said that it's replacing "había lanzado" which in some circles the "ara" form of the imperfect subjunctive does ).
I have heard that it's a vestigial subjunctive from older Spanish in which "de que" was a mandatory subjunctive initiator.
And of course, I have heard "it's complicated"/"just because" 

Nativos, ¿estáis ahí?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

obz said:


> Nativos, ¿estáis ahí?


Sí, pero yo no sé la explicación. "Pocas horas después de que ETA lanzara..." me suena perfecto, y es lo que diría (creo): no sé el motivo.


----------



## Dale123456

Thanks again.
I was expecting to see "lanzó", so it did take me a while to work out what the tense actually was and then gave up when I tried to rationalise the reason for using the imperfect subjunctive!!

I normally try and see a reason for myself, but cannot see one this time!!

My logic was that as it was "pocas horas" i.e. not a definate,certain time then the doubt was centred on this fact, hence the subjunctive kicks in because the precise timing is not known.


----------



## Dale123456

Further to my last comment, would it still be :

"Una hora precisamente después de que ETA lanzara su último comunicado el sistema informático ya señaló al hombre que lo había leído"
??


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

What is your question, Dale? The use of _señaló_?
I think that the explanation of the subjunctive _lanzara_ is just what obz says: it's used after _después de que_. 
For instance -without attending the sense now- you'd say: "Una hora después de que ETA lanzara su comunicado y después de que el sistema informático señalara al hombre..."


----------



## Peterdg

It's a peninsular-Spanish thing. In most of Spain, "después de que" is always followed by a subjunctive. There are two reasons I have read about:

1) It's in analogy with "antes de que"
2) Often, after "después de que", an indicative pluperfect would fit and let that be one of the functions of the imperfect subjunctive ending in -ra ("amara" is equivalent to "había amado"; it's the etymological use of the subj. imperfecto ending in -ra; this is especially frequent in literature and in the press)


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Peterdg said:


> It's a peninsular-Spanish thing. In most of Spain, "después de que" is always followed by a subjunctive. There are two reasons I have read about:
> 
> 1) It's with analogy of "antes de que"
> 2) Often, after "después de que", an indicative pluperfect would fit and let that be one of the functions of the imperfect subjunctive ending in -ra ("amara" is equivalent to  "había amado"; it's the etymological use of the subj. imperfecto ending in -ra; this especially frequent in literature and in the press)


¡¡Llegó don subjuntivo!! Bieeeen .


----------



## obz

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Sí, pero yo no sé la explicación. "Pocas horas después de que ETA lanzara..." me suena perfecto, y es lo que diría (creo): no sé el motivo.



¡Hola! ¿Nos conocemos? 

A mi me suena perfecto también, pero lo que pasa es que vemos por todas partes lo que parece ser la misma cosa, pero va en el indicativo, he llegado a ignorar cuál es indicativo y cuál es subjuntivo y seguir leyendo. Pero el primer libro que había leído al cabo en español, le hice mucho caso a todos los tiempos verbales, y usos que destacaban. 
Esto era de ellos, porque estaba ahí escrito _"después de que ocurriera tal cosa"_ y unas pocas paginas luego, o hasta en la muy misma _"después de que ocurrió/había ocurrido"_ tal cosa. 

Pues nada.

No me reprimió, pero siempre me ha quedado como duda, por eso me meto tan firmemente en este hilo. 
Seguiré esperando más aportes y opiniones de los nativos.


----------



## Dale123456

Vale Aldonzalorenzo,

¡Ya entiendo !


----------



## obz

Peterdg said:


> It's a peninsular-Spanish thing. In most of Spain, "después de que" is always followed by a subjunctive. There are two reasons I have read about:
> 
> 1) It's with analogy of "antes de que"
> 2) Often, after "después de que", an indicative pluperfect would fit and let that be one of the functions of the imperfect subjunctive ending in -ra ("amara" is equivalent to "había amado"; it's the etymological use of the subj. imperfecto ending in -ra; this is especially frequent in literature and in the press)



Ok, so I more or less had it... being a particularity of penninsular Spanish was the other explination I had received. Thanks for confirming my suspicions Peter!


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

obz said:


> ¡Hola! ¿Nos conocemos?
> Seguiré esperando más aportes y opiniones de los nativos.


Hola obz! 
Yo me fiaría más de peter que de los nativos (por lo menos en lo referente a la explicación gramatical).


----------



## Dale123456

lanzara = había lanzado ( when prededed by después de que)

Lo tengo 

Gracias a todos ( it is always nice to simplify things to a simple rule or equation)


----------



## Peterdg

aldonzalorenzo said:


> ¡¡Llegó don subjuntivo!! Bieeeen .


 Si huele a subjuntivo, no puedo resistir.


aldonzalorenzo said:


> Hola obz!
> Yo me fiaría más de peter que de los nativos (por lo menos en lo referente a la explicación gramatical).


 Gracias por el cumplido.

M, es un placer verte de nuevo por estos lares.


----------



## garbi

Esa construcción me suena a lenguaje periodístico. En la televisión y en la prensa la utilizan mucho, la verdad, aunque me suena más natural con el imperfecto de subjuntivo (pocas horas después de que ETA lanzara...). Como bien han apuntado otros foreros/as, en teoría debería ir seguida de infinitivo, aunque se aducen dos posibles causas para el uso del subjuntivo: a) un posible calco del inglés, b) analogía con "antes de que". 

Es lo único que puedo decir, XD.


----------



## Peterdg

garbi said:


> : a) un posible calco del inglés,



¿Cómo puede ser un calco del inglés? En inglés apenas hay un subjuntivo.


----------



## obz

Estoy de acuerdo con Peterdg, "_hacer sentido_" es un calco del inglés.
No veo posible que _"después de que"_ pueda ser un calco del inglés, no tenemos nada que se parezca a esto en la actualidad. Aun con el único verbo que tiene un subjuntivo pasado visible "be/were" usamos el indicativo.

_After the last communication be launched
After the last communication were launched
After the last communication was launched
_


----------



## garbi

Un poco tarde, pero contesto, XD.

No digo yo que sea calco del inglés, a mí tampoco me lo parece.  Es lo que he leido en un par de sitios.


----------



## duvija

From Don Subjuntivo: _It's a peninsular-Spanish thing. In most of Spain, "después de que" is always followed by a subjunctive_.

I beg to differ. It's also used in LatAm. but not 'always' (I believe the 'always' doesn't work in Spain either). You may find counterexamples with not too much work.
And yes, in general, it's kinda formal....


----------



## Istriano

"                 Pocas horas después de haber lanzado ETA su último comunicado, el sistema informático ya señaló al hombre que lo había leído."                 
 I hope it does not sound too Portuguese (using infinitives with a subject).
I like it a lot, since subjunctive forms can be tedious.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,
But _después (de) que_ is not a subjunctive trigger. The very DPD says this: "Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ ." In fact, having said "después de que te fueras" in that example would have sounded unnatural.

That makes me think that "después de que ETA lanzara" is actually this—let's call it—_simple pluperfect __indicative  or _(_pluscuamperfecto simple del indicativo,_ inherited from Latin), so unnecessarily liked by reporters. I mean,* it is not actual subjunctive*, but an old form of _pluscuamperfecto_ wich we have replaced by _pretérito simple_ in current speech. 

I'd rather write, "...horas después de que ETA había lanzado..."

Regards,


----------



## Csalrais

Milton Sand said:


> Hi,
> But _después (de) que_ is not a subjunctive trigger. The very DPD says this: "Así, es igualmente correcto decir _Después que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ y _Después de que te fuiste, llamó tu hermano_ ." In fact, having said "después de que te fueras" in that example would have sounded unnatural.


Como ya se mencionó en esta discusión, en España no sonaría raro. Fíjate en los mensajes de Jellby en este hilo

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1071233


----------



## Milton Sand

Csalrais said:


> Como ya se mencionó en esta discusión, en España no sonaría raro. Fíjate en los mensajes de Jellby en este hilo
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1071233



Hola, mi gente:

Veo, entonces es así en España. Aquí en América, ponerle imperfecto del subjuntivo nos remite a un pasado más anterior:
...después de que ETA *lanzara *su comunicado, el sistema informático *señalaría *al hombre. _(Imperfecto del subjuntivo, acción no registrada; luego, condicional [indicativo])._
...después de que ETA *lanzara *su comunicado, el sistema informático *señaló *al hombre._ (Pasado anterior/remoto, acción registrada; luego, presente. Todo en modo indicativo).
_
*Pregunta: * En España, ¿sonaría natural si usáramos el subjuntivo tipo "-ase", así: «...después de que ETA *lanzase *su último comunicado, el sistema informático señaló al hombre»? Que si no les suena bien —a mí no me suena—, entonces ha de ser lo que mencioné como _pluscuamperfecto simple del indicativo_ —el del pasado remoto; el narrativo o periodístico— que tanto he mencionado; porque cuando se trata de este , es incorrecta la forma "-ase/-iese", propia del imperfecto del subjuntivo.

Saludos,


----------



## Csalrais

Milton Sand said:


> Hola, mi gente:
> 
> Veo, entonces es así en España. Aquí en América, ponerle imperfecto del subjuntivo nos remite a un pasado más anterior:
> ...después de que ETA *lanzara *su comunicado, el sistema informático *señalaría *al hombre. _(Imperfecto del subjuntivo, acción no registrada; luego, condicional [indicativo])._
> ...después de que ETA *lanzara *su comunicado, el sistema informático *señaló *al hombre._ (Pasado anterior/remoto, acción registrada; luego, presente. Todo en modo indicativo).
> _
> *Pregunta: * En España, ¿sonaría natural si usáramos el subjuntivo tipo "-ase", así: «...después de que ETA *lanzase *su último comunicado, el sistema informático señaló al hombre»? Que si no les suena bien —a mí no me suena—, entonces ha de ser lo que mencioné como _pluscuamperfecto simple del indicativo_ —el del pasado remoto; el narrativo o periodístico— que tanto he mencionado; porque cuando se trata de este , es incorrecta la forma "-ase/-iese", propia del imperfecto del subjuntivo.
> 
> Saludos,



Tienes razón, a mí por lo menos no me suenan bien ni me saldrían naturalmente las formas en *-ase,* lo que es curioso teniendo en cuenta que hoy en día cumplen normalmente la misma función. Pero claro, hay que tener en cuenta que, como bien dices, las dos formas tienen distinta procedencia y que el origen que propones es el que todos los estudiosos que he leído dan como origen de este uso.

Texto al respecto con críticas incluidas, aquí.

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

Por lo visto, El País evita este uso:
"después de que empezase" site: elpais.com 49  (*0,04223 *%)
"después de que empezara" site: elpais.com  116,000 (*99,95777* %)

Pero, no es tán raro en los sitios de España:
"después de que empezase" site:es 50,200  (*5 *%)
"después de que empezara" site:es  957,000 (*95 *%)



> Este incidente armado llega un día _después de que empezase_ oficialmente...


_lavozdegalicia.es_



> La suerte le ha sonreído un año y medio _después de que empezase_ su aventura en este bar.


diariodeburgos.es



> Aún hoy, 72 años _después de que empezase_ a ejercer la docencia, le muestran día a día su admiración y respeto.


diariodeavila.es



> Tres décadas _después de que empezase_ la música, la banda sonora de quienes se gradúan o licencian va indiscutiblemente unida


diariojaen.es



> Los agentes no tuvieron otra opción que acabar con su vida _después de que empezase_ a disparar indiscriminadamente dentro de una comisaría de la ciudad.


_abc.es
_


----------



## duvija

Creo que depende del uso general del -ara/-ase. En algunos países el 'ase' se está perdiendo, en otros no. (En Uruguay, goza de buena salud). Existe esa regla (que parece más bien tratar de decidir algo que está indeciso en el lenguaje, pero no muerto) de que la forma en -ase no debe usarse en tiempos que no sean exactamente del subjuntivo. Parece obligación, pero no es estatísticamente verdadera. Como siempre, solo el tiempo dirá.


----------



## Peterdg

Milton Sand said:


> Hola, mi gente:
> 
> Veo, entonces es así en España. Aquí en América, ponerle imperfecto del subjuntivo nos remite a un pasado más anterior:
> ...después de que ETA *lanzara *su comunicado, el sistema informático *señalaría *al hombre. _(Imperfecto del subjuntivo, acción no registrada; luego, condicional [indicativo])._
> ...después de que ETA *lanzara *su comunicado, el sistema informático *señaló *al hombre._ (Pasado anterior/remoto, acción registrada; luego, presente. Todo en modo indicativo).
> _
> *Pregunta: *En España, ¿sonaría natural si usáramos el subjuntivo tipo "-ase", así: «...después de que ETA *lanzase *su último comunicado, el sistema informático señaló al hombre»? Que si no les suena bien —a mí no me suena—, entonces ha de ser lo que mencioné como _pluscuamperfecto simple del indicativo_ —el del pasado remoto; el narrativo o periodístico— que tanto he mencionado; porque cuando se trata de este , es incorrecta la forma "-ase/-iese", propia del imperfecto del subjuntivo.
> 
> Saludos,


Hola Milton,

Pues tengo la misma teoría. Mira aquí.


----------

